# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  مسابقة رمضان

## anoucha

هااااااي رمضان مبارك للجميع وبهاي المناسبة شو رايكو نحيي شوي التاريخ الاسلامي الحافل بالبطولات و الشخصيات البارزة 
المسابقة عبارة عن انا رح حط كل يوم 3 اسئلة او اتنين و بخليلكم الوقت للاجابة و في اخر شهر رمضان رح نشوف مين الفائز اللي رح تكون الو جائزة على حسابي
 في اي غزوة أسرت شيماء إخت الرسول الكريم (ص) في الرضاعه؟
اين بنيت اول مئذنة في الاسلام؟
ما هي السورة التي لا تحوي اياتها حرف الميم؟

----------


## غسان

_ولو مبينه غزوة حنين_ 

_مممممممممممم .._ 

_كم عمر عائشه رضي الله عنها لما توفى الرسول  (ص ) .؟؟؟_

----------


## غسان

> على ما اعتقد في غزوه حنين 
> 
> من هو النبي الذي كانت معجزته احياء الموتى ؟


سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام 

نفس سؤالي .؟؟

----------


## anoucha

غسان وابو عودة غير تقانون المسابقة فرجاءا تقروه

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  مع انه هيك احلى بس زي ما بدك يا ستي

----------


## ابو عوده

فكرتك شلتي الجائزه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

ج1.على ما اعتقد في غزوه حنين  :SnipeR (62): 
ج2.اعتقد انها بالبصره
ج3.سوره الكوثر

----------


## anoucha

> فكرتك شلتي الجائزه


لا ما شلتها  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

اسئلة اليوم هي
كم كان عدد الاشخاص الذين قتلوا ناقة النبي صالح؟

----------

